# Warp 9 power potential



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

O.K. so if I can get the new Belktronix 144 volt 800 amp controller to be available soon; will that amount of power (volts times amps divided by 746) generate 154 horsepower from a Warp 9 motor? Or does the Warp have a limitation even though they say to be able to handle 192 volts?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> O.K. so if I can get the new Belktronix 144 volt 800 amp controller to be available soon; will that amount of power (volts times amps divided by 746) generate 154 horsepower from a Warp 9 motor?


Hey Jason,

A couple of things. 144 is the nominal battery voltage. What is the actual voltage at 800 amps? Is the 800 amp limit for the controller actually truly what it will deliver at full voltage to the motor? And then you have to consider motor efficiency. And at 800 amps, that might be 70-75 percent. Put those things into the equation, and you'll be way short of 154 HP.

Regards,

major


----------

